

Absurd Creature of the Week: The 120-Foot-Long Jellyfish - station909
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/absurd-creature-of-the-week-lions-mane-jellyfish

======
comrade1
First, an on-topic comment just so my post isn't completely pointless... My
niece was stung in the foot by a jellyfish north of LA. I had read that
rinsing with freshwater will cause more poison to be released, and thus more
pain. I had also read that you can rinse it with urine but I wasn't about to
pee on my niece in public or in private. Seawater and sand seemed to work.

Off-topic - what's with the style of writing in that article? I've seen more
and more articles written in that voice - attempts at lame humor with aside
statements, mixing an interesting article with the voice of a high schooler.
Has Wired always been like this? I don't read them, but I thought that their
target audience was relatively educated tech people.

~~~
sgdread
I believe you can use vinegar to treat that.

~~~
seacious
Yeah, but how do you get the journalists to drink it?

------
vixin
'As humans, it’s clear we need to tackle the direness that is global warming'
rather assumes we have access to the knobs that do the controlling.

Meanwhile 'ocean surface warming appears to have stalled since at least the
early 2000′s. The global average sea surface temperature (SST) update for Feb.
2013 is -0.01 deg. C, relative to the 2003-2006 average.

[http://www.drroyspencer.com/2013/03/global-microwave-sea-
sur...](http://www.drroyspencer.com/2013/03/global-microwave-sea-surface-
temperature-update-for-feb-2013-0-01-deg-c/)

